# OTC supplements What you running?



## Chillinlow (Nov 2, 2017)

Just curious what you guys run for vitamins, supplements, pre work out, protein etc. 

I have used numerous stuff, sometime it's addicting to buy buy buy every thing you can to try to get a edge. I tend to get Carried away as amazon is one click away, GNC is right next door and same with a vitamin shop. Then I tend to get back to the basics and seems I never notice a change and everything is just a waste that I try as far as OTC boosters etc. 

I always stay on the fallowing though...
Currently i use
Mens one a day vitamin
Rich Piana kill it pre-work out
Some times I'll take his mentality pills 
Then I run ISO100 whey protein 

Just curious what everyone else use. If anyone runs certain vitamins supplements that actually help.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 2, 2017)

Food
fish oil and gummy vitamins
food
aldi brand whey post workout 
more food


----------



## Seeker (Nov 2, 2017)

Fish oil. Niacin. Protein shake.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 2, 2017)

Literally nothing.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 2, 2017)

Gummy vitamins,whey protein, a gainer for when I don't have time to sit and eat or am just too tired, amd a preworkout.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 2, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Fish oil. Niacin. Protein shake.



Good for bp & cholesterol ? 

What are the doses ?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 2, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Good for bp & cholesterol ?
> 
> What are the doses ?



Fish oil 4 grams a day. Niacin is immediate release type. I'm at 1500mg a day. Start off slow at 150mgs twice as day due to the flush and increase every couple weeks. Yes good for cholesterol bp, and inflammation.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 2, 2017)

Why gummy vitamins?


----------



## Jin (Nov 2, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Why gummy vitamins?



That's not the question. 

Seeing as as both Bricks and TS take gummy vitamins, the question is why aren't you?


----------



## Beezy (Nov 2, 2017)

Jin said:


> That's not the question.
> 
> Seeing as as both Bricks and TS take gummy vitamins, the question is why aren't you?



Haha! 
I haven’t been to the grocery store in the last hour, but believe me, those little fukkers made the list


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2017)

Krill oil (keeps me from the 'fish burps' of regular fish oil), whey protein powder, greens powder (i dont get enough vege in me diet) and a multi.

Occasionally a preworkout if I'm feeling down in the boots.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 2, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Why gummy vitamins?


Because they're ****ing yummy.


----------



## snake (Nov 2, 2017)

What TS and Seek are doing plus Red Yeast Rice.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone always helps me to see what the veterans are doing. I know I have wasted a lot of money on unessacry stuff in the past mostly out of bordom curiosity.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 2, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Food
> fish oil and gummy vitamins
> food
> aldi brand whey post workout
> more food





Seeker said:


> Fish oil. Niacin. Protein shake.





snake said:


> What TS and Seek are doing plus Red Yeast Rice.



Any recommendation on which fish oil and How much a day.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 2, 2017)

Creatine and caffeine


----------



## Spongy (Nov 2, 2017)

For me it's a multi, whey protein, vegetable powdered protein, naicin, red yeast rice, coq10 (ubiquinol), and flax seed oil.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 2, 2017)

Multi, fish oil, zinc, maca, vitamin D if I'm being a hermit, sometimes creatine, coffee


----------



## stanley (Nov 3, 2017)

Creatine and caffeine						 
vitamin b complex
cod liver oil tabs
whey protein shakes


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 3, 2017)

Anyone relying on the old Jif peanut butter to get their Omega 3 ? I have in the past but end up eating the whole jar in like three days


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Fish oil 4 grams a day. Niacin is immediate release type. I'm at 1500mg a day. Start off slow at 150mgs twice as day due to the flush and increase every couple weeks. Yes good for cholesterol bp, and inflammation.



Since they don't have any 150mg its 100 250 & 500 over at the vitamin shop will start at 100 twice a day then double up from there every couple weeks 

right ?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 3, 2017)

on nutriton amino energy all day long. Thats about it

Craze ruined it for me. I loved that stuff! Craze and Detonate! Can someone please PM me when they recycle that crap back on the shelves. I don't care  if it was meth it was wonderful and I miss it:-(


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 3, 2017)

fish oil
multi
whey
casein
digestive enzyme
krill when my pockets are deep
200mg caffinine pills


----------



## Seeker (Nov 3, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Since they don't have any 150mg its 100 250 & 500 over at the vitamin shop will start at 100 twice a day then double up from there every couple weeks
> 
> right ?



Yes. Make sure it's the immediate release form


----------



## PFM (Nov 5, 2017)

Krill oil, CoQ10, turmeric, collagen, whey, casein, glutamine, B-complex. I cycle on and off ZMA. Was taking a statin but at 140mg test a week there is no need.


----------

